# 66' Tri Power rebuild



## VETKLLR (Nov 16, 2011)

Good afternoon Guys (and possibly Gals), havent been here for a while and I am ready to restart the resto on my 66 389 Tri Power (Barrier Blue). it was put on hold for a while do to financial crisis but things are better now so lets get it done. I was looking for someone to rebuild or restore my Tri Power. I prefer someone here in California but would be willing to ship this anchor across the states for a top notch job. I was originally planning on a full restoration back to factory. but as of lately I have been leaning more towards a factory looking resto mod. With that I am looking to extract a bunch more HP than factory provided. I would like to keep the engine looking as original as I can but pushing much more HP. How much HP could a Tri Power support? 
What would it take to get a 389 TP to around 450-500 HP and still look original? 

Thank you,

Richard.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

MY BAD, YOU'RE LOOKING FOR AN ENGINE BUILDER, TRIPOWER INFO BELOW MIGHT STILL HELP

Dick Boneske can be found on the Performance Years forum:

PY Online Forums - View Profile: Dick Boneske

Mike Wasson of Pontiac Tripower:

Welcome to Pontiac Tripower | Pontiac Tripower

These guys are the best, you won't find better, cheaper maybe, but not better.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you don't mind shipping, check out Jim Lehart at Central Virginia Machine.
Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine!

Jim's a nice guy and will talk to you, help you plan. He also wrote the "Building your Short Block" chapter in Jim Hand's book.

Bear


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

THIS ^^^^

I looked for a Pontiac engine builder for months out here in Ca., seriously don't waste your time. 
Already been there, my engine will arrive @ CVMS tomorrow.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Goat Roper.......have you got your engine back? I plan to call Jim Lehart this week as I want to take my 389 to CVMS in late September.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

zrsteve said:


> Goat Roper.......have you got your engine back? I plan to call Jim Lehart this week as I want to take my 389 to CVMS in late September.


No I haven't, Jim had a serious eye issue and was out for a couple of months but he is back at it and dealing with the backlog of accumulated work while he was out.
I am sure he is just swamped and will get back to me when my engine gets into the queue.


----------

